# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Semih Saygıner adına özel ıstaka

## bozok

*Semih Saygıner adına özel ıstaka*


*SERHAN TüRK - İSTANBUL / DHA 6 Ağustos 2009*




*Dünyanın en büyük ıstaka üreticisi İtalyan Longoni firması, dünyanın en pahalı seri üretim ıstakasını Dünya şampiyonu Semih Saygıner adına üretecek.


*_Semih Saygıner'in tanıtımından kareler..._

Dünya'nın en büyük ıstaka üreticisi olan *Longoni* ile Dünya şampiyonu bilardo ustası Semih Saygıner arasında anlaşma imzalandı. The Marmara Oteli'nde yapılan imza töreniyle birlikte Türk sporcu Semih Saygıner, maçlarına, dünyaca ünlü ıstaka üreticisi Longoni'nin ıstakaları ile çıkacak. 1945'ten beri faliyet gösteren, 60'tan fazla ülkede ürünleri satılan İtalyan ıstaka üreticisi İtalyan Longoni, Dünya Bilardo şampiyonu Semih Saygıner adına üzerinde Semih Saygıner imzası bulunan ıstakalar üretecek. 

Longoni firmasının dünya başkanı Pierluigi Longoni ile Semih Saygıner arasında yapılan imza töreninin ardından açıklamalarda bulunan Semih Saygıner, böyle bir anlaşmaya imza attığı için çok mutlu olduğunu belirterek, "Ben bilardoya başladığımda bizim mahallede bulunan marangoz bir ağabeyimiz vardı ve o bana bir ıstaka yapmıştı. Ben de o ıstaka ile İstanbul'da şampiyon olmuştum. şimdi dünyanın en büyük firması ile anlaşma imzaladım. Bu benim için çok büyük bir gururdur" dedi.

Semih Saygıner, milli takım ile ilgili kendisine yöneltilen sorulara ise, *"Türk Milli Takımı'ndan başka bir milli takımda forma giymem. Ben bu işi para için yapmıyorum"* yanıtını verdi.

Saygıner, düzenlenen imza töreninin ardından yeni ıstakasıyla bir gösteri yaptı.


...

----------

